# why Becky Hammon is not on the all star ballot ?



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

can someone explain why Becky Hammon is not on the all star ballot ? after 3 games she's the leading scorer in the league.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Great player ! I've seen sometimes when she played here in Italy with Rovereto ( few km from here)


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

She isnt even a usual starter for the Liberty.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know why, thats simply a bad move.

All my friends (who don't watch the WNBA on a regular basis) love her because she is cute and can play when they do watch.

I honestly believe she should be on there before T.Spoon.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Unfortunately... the WNBA figures out the ALL Star ballot way too soon for the really deserving people to get selected. It sucks because Becky is having a GREAT year... an ALL STAR YEAR but isn't even on the ballot, probably because of her numbers last season. The good news is, the coaches could still select her.


----------



## 25fan (Jun 23, 2003)

Byears and Cooper are still on the ballot---are they eligible?


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Type in Hammon's name on the Ballot*

I think you can type Becky Hammon's name in on the All Star ballot.


----------

